# What are some personable fish that would like a 75 gallon tank?



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

No, I don't have a 75gal tank, but there was one with a cabinet that was 40% off at my local aquarium store so i thought..."...well, maybe some day" just some wishful thinking. But just out of curiosity, what are some fish with the biggest personalities that would be appropriate for a 75gal?

could you also tell me if they like to be the only one of their species or if they like same-species company

Thanks!

(I like fish with personalities....like my betta!)


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

You could go for 1 (maybe 2?) Oscars in there. I hear they're very personable and friendly. :-]
I don't blame you, I LOVE my bettas cause they acknowledge you, instead of just being like "swim, eat, swim, eat" xD


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

maybe keep saving for it while setting up a 5 - 10 gallon for a single pea puffer. they have a pretty good personality.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

What about jack dempsey cichlids? I saw some at the aquarium the other day and they are so funny!


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

They aren't exactly fish, but a group of axolotls would be fun! They are cuuute little dudes!


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

If you over filter and all that stuff, you could have a single Oscar. In personality terms, they're like.....Puppy-Fish.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

What do you mean over filter? And Oscars are happy alone?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

To over-filter is to have a filter, or several filters, rated for more than the capacity of the tank. For instance, my 16 gallon is overfiltered as it has one filter rated for a 15 gallon and one for a 30 gallon.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Oscars are fine alone, they aren't really social and will interact with they're owners. They're territory will go beyond the tank walls and they each have their own personality. They are also trainable and some even enjoy being pet. many regard them as the most intelligent aquarium fish.

The downside is they will destroy live plants, and are clumsy. So careful selection of decorations without sharp points, and driftwood. They do best with a filter that has a bio wheel, and no under gravel filter because it's been known to cause HITH, a horrible disease that creates large holes in the poor fishes head. Photo http://i54.tinypic.com/2mwrtc1.jpg

_"The major portion of a wild Oscar’s diet consists of insects and crustaceans such as freshwater shrimp and crawfish. Oscars are not piscivores (carnivorous animals which eat primarily fish.) Fish actually comprise a minor portion of their diet. Oddly enough, the primary fish prey of Oscars in the wild are catfish. Keep that in mind when selecting tankmates._ _Nor are Oscar’s carnivores (animals which eat only meat.) In the wild, a significant component of an Oscar’s diet is fruit that has fallen into the water. As a result, Oscars have a high dietary requirement for Vitamin C._​ _In addition to fruit, a significant component of a wild Oscar’s diet consists of algae and green plants. Not because they seek out these foods and eat them, but because these are the gut contents of their prey. " 
_http://www.oscarfish.com/article-home/oscars/170-oscar-fish-diet-feeding-an-oscar-fish.html

My parents used to have one ​


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Awww I love oscars  They really are sweet fish. I wouldnt put my fingers anywhere near the front of them, especially fully grown. BUT I love to go visit the 5" ones at my LPS. Super friendly


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

wow! I want to get an oscar some day!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

copperarabian said:


> Oscars are fine alone, they aren't really social and will interact with they're owners. They're territory will go beyond the tank walls and they each have their own personality. They are also trainable and some even enjoy being pet. many regard them as the most intelligent aquarium fish.
> 
> The downside is they will destroy live plants, and are clumsy. So careful selection of decorations without sharp points, and driftwood. They do best with a filter that has a bio wheel, and no under gravel filter because it's been known to cause HITH, a horrible disease that creates large holes in the poor fishes head. Photo http://i54.tinypic.com/2mwrtc1.jpg
> 
> ...


I read that article, and based on that info, omega one is a very good pellet food! That's what I feed my betta!


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

I was also going to suggest an oscar if no one else had. They are amazing fish! We had one at a pet store I worked at who was maybe 8-10 inches long and was friendly as heck. Put your hand in the tank, and he would rub up against your fingers and let your tickle him, and he could easily be hand fed. Customers were always amazed when I showed them, a lot of people find big fish intimidating or scary. He was fantastic.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

My dad's friend had one. He loved that fish, he kept it in a 100 gallon and fed it all the right stuff and everything. But then it died.....or his wife made him give it away. I don't know. He already sold the tank before I could get it -_-


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

I think you could give an oscar a tankmate in a 75 gallon... Perhaps a texas cichlid, or a large bottom feeder of some sort. (not a common plec, but a large gold nugget pleco could work)


----------



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

PIRANAH!! My lfs keeps them and they are reallycool!


----------

